# snapper trolling lure



## heronfish (Dec 8, 2009)

hi guys,

do any of you know a good cheap lure for trolling for snapper in Port Phillip bay. and where to buy them.

cheers,
Stuart


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Not for port phillip bay, but up here in seqldI have quite good success on tilsan bass lures, predatec vipers, Halco RTM scorpions, manns boof bait, owner cultiva lures and deeper diving river 2 sea lures just to name a few. Up here anylure that dives to around 4-6metres does the job, in other words however deep you are fishing make sure the lure is near the bottom. I also find that a lure that is bright and has green on it catches fish.


----------



## heronfish (Dec 8, 2009)

ill keep that in mind, ill lookaround at the local tackle stores and have a look for something similar, 
thanks,
stuart


----------



## lionfish (Jan 15, 2009)

Firstly,

Welcome to the best game in town.

I'm in my first season of trolling PPB for snapper and it very exciting when a fish attacks your lure!

I'd suggest that you want the very best performing lure you can afford. Don't cheap it on the lure! There is nothing worse than trolling the same grounds as someone with a lure that is catching fish!

Lash out and grab something that is a fish magnet. Around $22-$35 should do the trick. It might sound expensive, but my red-headed lure is up to its 4th snapper this season and 5th snook.

Do a "search" of this forum. There are heaps of brands and colours mentioned by far more experienced players than me.

Cheap, in my experience, can often mean the fish don't like it. PPB snapper can certainly tell the difference&#8230;


----------



## Fihlips (Sep 19, 2009)

Stuart

Up here around Caloundra my best performing lure for snapper is the 8m diving RMG Scorpions , white with orange under the head is the best , green is my next best colour 
my record so far is 3 fish in about 2 hrs between 48-56cm ( since i started yak fishing 5 months ago )
These lures have a hard action & strong rattle and are pretty robust 
Dunebuggy has seen me catch 2 fish in 5 minutes when he had no hits !!!
If you are fishing where the bottom has structure ( Reefy bottom / rocky ) usually the fish will be pretty close so you want your lure right in there 
If the fish are not on the chew they wont move far to have a go at a passing lure but if you are quite away from them they may not bother 
anyway these have worked best for me so far and i usually dont come home without a snapper or sweetlip / cod when using these

Fishlips


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Never have and probably never will catch one on an hardbody but Matty reckons there the go. Rapala Taildancer.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Fihlips said:


> Stuart
> 
> Up here around Caloundra my best performing lure for snapper is the 8m diving RMG Scorpions


Thats the most popular one over here in the West as well,,closely followed by Predetek Vipers.


----------



## heronfish (Dec 8, 2009)

guys....firstly thanks for all the help...ive now got a wide range of lure selections.....the first on i tried was a tilsan barra and got 1 snapper and 2 pike.....then i tried a few of the one suggested and got a few fish....then the other day i tries a 'storm deep thunder 11" and got a nice pike

thanks for th help,
stuart


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXy02fUAAA7XgAAQQIMUAFAAP+ffICAAaDVP1J6R6mQPU0whoRTwp6aCZBkNMiGqGdLMCe45WltdfYwdwKr0xRiLqHab4hpwQfSofvhGmJaSF3IKauT5srO1MiOL7QAgTFYGUAfE7rNRB5qxasxgEaV3S2R/F3JFOFCQfLTZ9Q==


----------

